

3-Day Egyptian Maker Space in Cairo, to Help Establish FT Hackerspaces in Africa - klous
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bilal/3-day-egyptian-maker-space-expanding-the-maker-mov

======
klous
A friend of mine who helped found All Hands Active hackerspace in Ann Arbor is
traveling to Cairo, Egypt with Mitch Altman, who helped found Noisebridge
hackerspace in SF in a couple weeks to establish the case for hackerspaces in
Cairo. If you're interested in helping establish Maker Spaces in newly
democratic areas and throughout Africa or getting involved in an advisory role
checkout their kickstarter project that launched over the weekend.

